# How to share internet connection from desktop to wifi through router?



## belitsky (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey guys,
can you help me set up home network?
I have a D-Link Dir-300 router, desktop pc with two network cards on board and notebook with wifi. And internet through local network vpn.

I want to connect internet to my desktop pc (cause it's faster then dir-300 connection) and then to dir-300 from second lan port for wifi sharing.
And use wifi on notebook.

How should i set up this?


----------



## r9 (Mar 13, 2010)

Router has 100Mbit Lan and 54MBit for wireless. How fast is your internet more than 54MBits ?


----------



## r9 (Mar 13, 2010)

You will have to enable sharing on the internet connection and leave all to auto on the second LAN adapter where the router would be connected to the WAN port. Than you will have to set the router to dynamic type connection and wait couple minutes for PC to negotiate IP addresses that would be used.


----------



## belitsky (Mar 13, 2010)

r9 said:


> Router has 100Mbit Lan and 54MBit for wireless. How fast is your internet more than 54MBits ?



Yes, there written about 100/54 mb/s, but in real i got less then 300 kb/s via wire connection to router, when i turn cable directly to pc - i get 800-900 kb/s.
I have 8 mbit connection.


----------



## belitsky (Mar 13, 2010)

So may be it is a problem of router settings, but i can't figure how to solve it.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 13, 2010)

running through windows ICS is a poor solution - it screws things up. PC must be on 24/7, you cant get port forwards or DMZ, UpnP doesnt work and so on.


My advice is just to replace that shitty router - no router should slow your speeds down, and that one obviously is.


----------



## belitsky (Mar 13, 2010)

Mussels said:


> running through windows ICS is a poor solution - it screws things up. PC must be on 24/7, you cant get port forwards or DMZ, UpnP doesnt work and so on.
> 
> 
> My advice is just to replace that shitty router - no router should slow your speeds down, and that one obviously is.



Good advice  
But i only need to have wifi for  my wife's notebook for surfing etc.

Sometimes i see that speed ups to right numbers, up to 800 kb/s, but i can't understand why it's slow down other time (usually)


----------



## Mussels (Mar 13, 2010)

belitsky said:


> Good advice
> But i only need to have wifi for  my wife's notebook for surfing etc.
> 
> Sometimes i see that speed ups to right numbers, up to 800 kb/s, but i can't understand why it's slow down other time (usually)



could be something simple like MTU size being too large, or just being a cheap router that cant handle all the connections going through it.


----------

